

Easiest Mail Server setup on Ubuntu - nocivus
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot

======
mseebach
OK, that felt like 1998. I had expected that a full-blown Postfix+Dovecot with
IMAP, POP3, with and without SSL and TLS, on Maildirs with virtual users and
DSPAM configured would be a single apt-get install.

Anyway, what's a guide doing asking users to choose between four flavors of
protocols? Just enable them all. Maildirs/mbox? Mbox is ancient, no possible
reason to setup new accounts using that. And the biggest WTF has got to be the
actual users created. Who wants to run a mailserver without virtual users and
virtual domains in 2008 anyway?

~~~
briansmith
Who wants to run a mail server now anyway? Extremely reliable email hosting
with good spam filtering and anti-virus protection costs $25 a year or less.
Even if you can reduce the mail server maintenance to a half-hour per year
(doubtful) and if you can keep your server running and connected 99.99% of the
time (doubtful), it still isn't worth your time.

~~~
dmix
Can you recommend any email hosting companies?

I was planning on building an email server this morning on Ubuntu. I thought
about using GMail before setting up a full server.

~~~
briansmith
I use Tuffmail. I think once last year the IMAP was down for a few hours but
otherwise everything works all the time.

